# Paph rungsuriyanum



## krisk (Dec 25, 2021)

Not to be outdone, the Australian entrant lol. I’ve heard people find them hard to grow. For me they are one of the easiest species.


----------



## krisk (Dec 25, 2021)

This is a completely in-vitro grown plant btw. No wild plants here…


----------



## kiwi (Dec 26, 2021)

Very nice. Can you please advise as to your growing conditions and media used?


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 26, 2021)

well done.


----------



## krisk (Dec 26, 2021)

kiwi said:


> Very nice. Can you please advise as to your growing conditions and media used?



It’s a small bark and perlite (50/50) with some sphagnum on top. I deflask them straight into this and put them out in the shade house. They’re perfectly fine with an Adelaide winter and rain. I water to the conditions, but usually daily in warm weather. Humidity is of course very low here being a dry climate. Same conditions as for micranthum and canhii, which grow right next to them.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 26, 2021)

Very nice. Now is this a compot or one fast growing plant?


----------



## GuRu (Dec 26, 2021)

What a lovely flower and impressive culture. Very nice to see it's grown so well.......compot or not.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 26, 2021)

krisk said:


> It’s a small bark and perlite (50/50) with some sphagnum on top. I deflask them straight into this and put them out in the shade house. They’re perfectly fine with an Adelaide winter and rain. I water to the conditions, but usually daily in warm weather. Humidity is of course very low here being a dry climate. Same conditions as for micranthum and canhii, which grow right next to them.


I hope you’re producing pods….


----------



## krisk (Dec 26, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Very nice. Now is this a compot or one fast growing plant?



It is one plant deflasked just on 2 years ago. Mind you it was the largest in the bottle.


----------



## krisk (Dec 26, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> I hope you’re producing pods….



Absolutely


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 26, 2021)

Wonderful… looks like a lot of growths for 2 years out of flask.


----------



## krisk (Dec 26, 2021)

Here is one still in flask. It even flowered last year!


----------



## tenman (Dec 27, 2021)

Lovely! I so wish this species was legal!


----------



## krisk (Dec 27, 2021)

tenman said:


> Lovely! I so wish this species was legal!



The plants here are. In theory they could be legally imported.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 27, 2021)

krisk said:


> The plants here are. In theory they could be legally imported.


Please go on? I don’t understand why seed-grown specimens aren’t.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2021)

Ummmm.. Really? That does not make them legal. 
Nicely grown, they are by no means easy.


----------



## krisk (Dec 27, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> Please go on? I don’t understand why seed-grown specimens aren’t.



Because all parts of a cites I listed species need to be obtained legally, including the seed. Seed derived from plants legally obtained would be legal. Mind you it’s all BS really. If they really cared about conservation they would stop people selling them by the kilo at markets.


----------



## krisk (Dec 27, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Ummmm.. Really? That does not make them legal.
> Nicely grown, they are by no means easy.



I’m not sure I understand your post. These are flasked plants derived from material with CITES documentation. That makes them very legal.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2021)

From where?


----------



## krisk (Dec 27, 2021)

I’m not the importer, I couldn’t tell you.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 27, 2021)

there are plenty of 'rungs' in Australia. I think most came in as flasks from Thailand.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2021)

Hooooo, Baby!
I have seen/heard about fake stickers on hangianum from China - Big scandal at 2008 WOC.
If you don't have papers for your plants, don't display them in public. Just a little advice.
I know who they came from. 
I agree with you about the waste of effort by the Treaty.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 28, 2021)

krisk said:


> I’m not the importer, I couldn’t tell you.


Can we find out? I’m dying to grow it. Dying. Nearly deceased.


----------



## Tom-DE (Dec 28, 2021)

krisk said:


> Here is one still in flask. It even flowered last year!



Now, that is a really "show-off" in a nice way! Congrats! I really like this species.


----------



## Paph Paradise (Dec 28, 2021)

krisk said:


> I’m not sure I understand your post. These are flasked plants derived from material with CITES documentation. That makes them very legal.



This species has never been legally exported from the country of origin (Laos) with CITES. You can get them with CITES from Thailand, but without a paper trail from the country of origin that CITES is useless. 
Unfortunately CITES does nothing to protect endangered plants. Plants were lumped in with animals when the treaty was created, despite the fact that we can artificially propagate thousands of plants from a couple specimens. Can't do that with white rhinos. 
Hopefully someone will get caught smuggling them into the US someday and the plants will go to a rescue center. That's how we got legal Paph vietnamense and Paph helenae.
Dave


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 28, 2021)

Yep, the only way I know of to make them legal is for someone to get into trouble.


----------



## JustinR (Dec 29, 2021)

Paph Paradise said:


> This species has never been legally exported from the country of origin (Laos) with CITES. You can get them with CITES from Thailand, but without a paper trail from the country of origin that CITES is useless.
> Unfortunately CITES does nothing to protect endangered plants. Plants were lumped in with animals when the treaty was created, despite the fact that we can artificially propagate thousands of plants from a couple specimens. Can't do that with white rhinos.
> Hopefully someone will get caught smuggling them into the US someday and the plants will go to a rescue center. That's how we got legal Paph vietnamense and Paph helenae.
> Dave


If they can be made legal in US as a result of illegal import, would not the same apply for Thailand?


----------



## Paph Paradise (Dec 29, 2021)

JustinR said:


> If they can be made legal in US as a result of illegal import, would not the same apply for Thailand?



They have to be seized by US Fish & Wildlife and sent to a certified rescue center. The plants produced at the rescue center are the ones that are legal. 

Dave


----------



## Karp60 (Dec 29, 2021)

krisk said:


> It’s a small bark and perlite (50/50) with some sphagnum on top. I deflask them straight into this and put them out in the shade house. They’re perfectly fine with an Adelaide winter and rain. I water to the conditions, but usually daily in warm weather. Humidity is of course very low here being a dry climate. Same conditions as for micranthum and canhii, which grow right next to them.


Would not be much of a difference compared to NE Victoria. I just think our winters are a bit milder.


----------



## krisk (Dec 29, 2021)

JustinR said:


> If they can be made legal in US as a result of illegal import, would not the same apply for Thailand?



I think there was a movie about this, Team America: World Police lol


----------



## krisk (Dec 29, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Yep, the only way I know of to make them legal is for someone to get into trouble.



It would seem the whole thing is just ridiculous. Everyone can make claims and none of them are verifiable. Even if someone had “papers”, there is no way for most people to check if they are fake or otherwise. The same goes for the claims above.


----------

